# sekonic auto-leader 3 model 162



## DAVID GOBBEO (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is a PDF file of the owner manual for the meter you got from the pawn shop
http://www.cameramanuals.org/flashes_meters/sekonic_l-162.pdf
David
Silvio's Photoworks Ebay Sales Manager


----------

